# Bad Weed?



## Vicious_13 (Mar 19, 2010)

lately we've been getting extremely crumbly weed and occasionally it makes us nauseous & throw up. theres 7 people all have thrown up at least once and some 2 or 3 times

we thought it could be the methods we were using to smoke it (giant hits outta a gravity bong, a water bong, and a 3 foot steam roller) so we changed to joints and blunts (swisher & wraps) and the nausea & vomiting continues

the weed is fairly moist and the first smoke of the day does absolutely nothing (no head change, no buzz, nothing) but an hour later we smoke again and get pretty good high going. i know moist weed is perfect for bacteria & mold to grow i think thats what it is but thats not an area of expertise for any of us. i dont know how the part about our high matters but it doesnt hurt to mention abnormal effects 

never had this happen before so we dont know if its the weed or just us and any clues to solving this mystery will be very appreciated


----------



## leafminer (Mar 19, 2010)

I am a terribly logical sort of person, so... 
first, I note that you experienced the same symptoms even when the smoke was being filtered through water. I would have thought that mould spores would at least partly be mitigated through contact with water and remain in solution. OK I don't know so lets leave it and go on to

two: your "high". This is a little easier to analyse maybe. You state that you don't get any kind of high off the first smoke. Well then, if not, we can deduce that this is NOT MJ. :shocked: :doh: 
Another clue is that it is "crumbly". Wrong tactile, bro! This is NOT BUD :confused2: - as we know it, Jim.

So what could it be?  One clue perhaps is that when you toke again after an hour you get 'stoned'. Yeah I bet. Sounds to me as if whatever drug that "bud" haha is laced with, takes an hour to come on.

Possibilities I can think of:

It isn't MJ at all but some kind of "legal high" sold to suckers on the Net.
or
It's parsley or some such herb sprayed with PCP. Would that fit?
or
Heaven alone knows what. Not crack though. Not meth either. But any number of designer this or that comes to mind.

DITCH IT! And run run run from whoever sold you that.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 19, 2010)

Vicious_13 said:
			
		

> lately we've been getting extremely crumbly weed and occasionally it makes us nauseous & throw up. theres 7 people all have thrown up at least once and some 2 or 3 times
> 
> we thought it could be the methods we were using to smoke it (giant hits outta a gravity bong, a water bong, and a 3 foot steam roller) so we changed to joints and blunts (swisher & wraps) and the nausea & vomiting continues
> 
> ...



Dude, are you for real? I mean, I am seriously going to have to stop reading these crazy post's all together or submit them for consideration to the Darwin awards, but regardless of if it is bad weed or whatever, why in the hell would you continue to smoke it if all of you vomit and then go back for more and vomit again and then yet again? Come on man, tell me this is a joke and you really didn't do this.


----------



## greener pastures (Mar 19, 2010)

:holysheep: I have not heard of something like that in my hole 25 years of tokin!!! chuck it  b 4 you die


----------



## Vicious_13 (Mar 19, 2010)

response 1 leafminer
if its not weed its a flawless substitute smell, taste, look, feel, effect all of that is exactly the same as any other marijuana and a hour is just a rough estimate it might be a hour it might be 4 hours either way its the same and ive got crumbly bud plenty of times before

PCP? not a chance i know what thats like. not crack, meth, or powder based i woulda noticed that both on the weed and in the high
not a legal high either im pretty sure of that 65-70% and that leads me to think that maybe its bacteria or mold

response 2 jackson1
its not everytime its occasionally and never more than 1 person at a time first day 3 people got sick, that was outta the gravity bong and we had been munchin on candy and ice cream for like 3 days straight so it didnt alarm anyone nothing but candy and dairy for 3 days - upset stomach thats a pretty normal conclusion right. then 2nd day like 3 days later the 2 lightweights got sick - their lightweights pretty normal right. and so on and so forth & we got fairly large amounts everytime between a half OZ. and 2 oZ.s everytime and it only happened occasionally so we didnt think much of it plus you cant just walk around sayin somebodys product is bad


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 19, 2010)

Vicious_13 said:
			
		

> response 2 jackson1
> its not everytime its occasionally and never more than 1 person at a time first day 3 people got sick, that was outta the gravity bong and we had been munchin on candy and ice cream for like 3 days straight so it didnt alarm anyone nothing but candy and dairy for 3 days - upset stomach thats a pretty *normal* conclusion right. then 2nd day like 3 days later the 2 lightweights got sick - their lightweights pretty normal right. and so on and so forth & we got fairly large amounts everytime between a half OZ. and 2 oZ.s everytime and it only happened occasionally so we didnt think much of it plus you cant just walk around sayin somebodys product is bad



Vicious,

There is nothing normal about what you're describing, bro. put it down man and in fact, how exactly old are you?


----------



## the chef (Mar 19, 2010)

Noticed the same thing right before i quit bying street. My personal feeling is they are spraying that crap with something! Hence the crumbly/wet/vomit smoke. Mine were in the form of headaches. Brother ya gotta dump this stuff......ya know what ...Hash! Theres your answer! Make some hash out of it and see what ya got! Be safe!


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dude I smoked weed laced with something one time and had to go to class right after.....I swear I was on the verge of death....it was almost like a bad drinking night...Spins, light headed, nausea, unable to concentrate, control body movement, oh yeah.. i went and slept for 15 hours after.

never had a experience like that since...then again...I never bought from that person again.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 19, 2010)

Ahhh...just makes me happy that I haven't had to buy anything in many years.....I know whats in my weed!

I throw that stuff in the trah and invest in some equipment.


----------



## warfish (Mar 19, 2010)

The way that you say the weed crumbles...  some molds will make the weed do just that, you touch it and it goes to a fine powder almost.  Is it darker in color, like black or maybe a golden brown uniform color?  I am assuming that it is mold.

Mold can be VERY harmful to your health.  Any weed that you purchase that is still wet has a great chance of being moldy.  If there is any hint of mold or ammonia at all the bag should be left out and open to dry more.  It will greatly reduce the THC content of the herb as it molds, which is why you dont seem to get high at first but if you puff a bunch more you do.  If you are getting sick from it then the mold has already gone way too far and the bag should be tossed.

Unfortunately for me I have had a good 25 years of experience buying lower end smoke so I know exactly what to watch out for.


----------



## warfish (Mar 19, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Noticed the same thing right before i quit bying street. My personal feeling is they are spraying that crap with something! Hence the crumbly/wet/vomit smoke. Mine were in the form of headaches. Brother ya gotta dump this stuff......ya know what ...Hash! Theres your answer! Make some hash out of it and see what ya got! Be safe!


 
I dont think this is a bad idea if you go with an ISO hash oil, as I believe the alcohol will kill any mold spores.  I wouldnt trust using a water extraction as you will most likely be getting live mold spores in with your hash.


----------



## the chef (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey War, do you remeber that thread where they are beefing up the bag wieght with silica powder?


----------



## warfish (Mar 20, 2010)

the chef, I dont think I caught that thread, sorry  

The reason I believe this to be mold is the fact of the weed being wet but crumbly.  This is something that a mold can and will do alot of times with the texture of the weed.  Of course I could be wrong about the mold, but either way I would still recommend tossing the stuff out.  
Marijuana is used to supress nausea, not cause it   So there is definately something wrong with your stash.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 20, 2010)

jackson1 said:
			
		

> Dude, are you for real? I mean, I am seriously going to have to stop reading these crazy post's all together or submit them for consideration to the Darwin awards, but regardless of if it is bad weed or whatever, why in the hell would you continue to smoke it if all of you vomit and then go back for more and vomit again and then yet again? Come on man, tell me this is a joke and you really didn't do this.


 
:yeahthat: 

Bro,,what tha hell are ya thinking???Thats like saying,,everytime you eat that stinking green hamburger meat,, ya get sick,,well no **** sherlock.
Stop buying crap from bad PPL. If it looks like crap,smelllllls like crap,,and even Taste like crap,,WELL guess what,,ITS CRAP.

And I also agree with Warfish,I think he nailed it.


----------



## Vicious_13 (Mar 20, 2010)

warfish said:
			
		

> The way that you say the weed crumbles...  some molds will make the weed do just that, you touch it and it goes to a fine powder almost.  Is it darker in color, like black or maybe a golden brown uniform color?  I am assuming that it is mold.
> 
> Mold can be VERY harmful to your health.  Any weed that you purchase that is still wet has a great chance of being moldy.  If there is any hint of mold or ammonia at all the bag should be left out and open to dry more.  It will greatly reduce the THC content of the herb as it molds, which is why you dont seem to get high at first but if you puff a bunch more you do.  If you are getting sick from it then the mold has already gone way too far and the bag should be tossed.
> 
> Unfortunately for me I have had a good 25 years of experience buying lower end smoke so I know exactly what to watch out for.



thanks for droppin that knowledge on me & confirmin my suspicions - i just i just broke down some of what i got left nnd its exactly how you described


----------



## noneedforalarm (Mar 20, 2010)

I got lost at moist weed crumbling.But yeah if it is crap to begin with no need to keep trying although I do understand the reasons behind this also.Mold is apparent no?


----------

